# testing out surgical plasma cutters



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 15, 2009)

It will be interesting to see how this progresses.



> US special forces tool up with 'plasma blades'
> 
> America's top-secret elite commando forces have been field-testing a "plasma knife" - a handheld unit which generates a cutting "blade" of glowing ions.
> 
> ...



SOURCE


----------



## txpj007 (Oct 15, 2009)

sounds cool technologically.  practically though, i'll stick to my scalpel.  not to many instances in the field where i'd need a plasma blade or worry about bleeding from an incision i've made.:2c:


----------



## DoctorDoom (Oct 16, 2009)

If it was such a game changer we would all be using it in regular OR's... Must be more issues to be worked out than just portability...


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 17, 2009)

Sounds like just one more piece of kit to carry along with the other 200Lb's of gear.


----------

